# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  پشت کنکور برای رشته ی ریاضی یا رفتن به دانشگاه به هر قیمتی؟؟؟

## konkoouri

سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم :Yahoo (1): 
 القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم  :Yahoo (1):   :Yahoo (1):  ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟ :Yahoo (17):  :Yahoo (113):

----------


## yahya_moz

ببین خودت میگی من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و بعد میپرسی پشت کنکور بمونم یا نه؟! خب خودت جواب این سوال رو دادی که
هر دانشگاهی به رتبت می خورد و حال کردی با محیطش برو و برای ارشد برو یه دانشگاه خفن
 زندگی رو سخت نگیر فقط برو جلو و هر روز سعی کن بهتر بشی چون خیلی چیزها رو نمیشه پیشبینی کرد که بخوای براش حرص بخوری
موفق باشی

----------


## reza1401

*درمورد رشته بهت بگم مهندسی برقم حجم ریاضی بالا وسنگینی داره اگه از ریاضی و فیزیک خوشت میاد برقم درنطر داشته باش.درکنارکامپیوتر.اما درمورد پشت کنکور موندن بستگی به هدفت داره.اگه برات مهمه چه دانشگاهی اون رشته رو بیاری به نظرم درصورتی که دیدی رتبت به قبولی امسال تو اون دانشگاها نمیخوره یه سال دیگم شرکت کن.ولی به اینم توجه کن که آیا میتونی انگیزه ات رو واسه یه سال دیگه کنکوری خوندن حفط کنی.خسته نمیشی؟؟پشیمون نمیشی ؟؟اگه میتونی یه سال بمون.اگه نه که موندنت پشت کنکور زیاد به صلاح نیست.
*

----------


## thanks god

> سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم
>  القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم   ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟


با این وضعی که شما میفرمایید در خانواده دارید ، به نظرم *نمونید* ، چون یکسال رو باید با همین خانواده گذروند و چه بسا مشکلاتش از دانشگاه هم بیشتر باشه

به نظرم اگه نتایج اولیه اومد و بر اساس تخمین رتبه دانشگاه ، رشته دلخواهتون رو قبول نشدید ، دو هفته آزمایشی صبح ساعت 7 برید نزدیکترین کتابخونه در شهرتون و تا آخر وقت اونجا درس بخونید ، اگه دیدید واقعا در توانتون هست درس خوندن و شرایط خانواده هم مساعده ، یکسال بخونید ( توصیه نمیشه ) اما اگه دوست ندارید *استرس و فشار کنکور و خانواده* رو یکسال دیگه هم تحمل کنید ، انتخاب رشته کنید.

اگه از نظر خانوادگی واقعا شرایط شما نامساعده ، تمام اولویت هاتون رو کامپیوتر شهر های دیگه بزنید ، اما از نظر من ، بدترین خانواده ها ، بازم ارزششون از شهر غریب و غربت و مشکلات کثیرش بیشتره.

موفق باشید

----------


## _Joseph_

> سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم
>  القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم   ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟


برید دانشگاه حتما حتی اگر سراسری نشد برید آزاد خوب مثل علوم تحقیقات
به هیچ عنوان پشت کنکور نمانید در رشته ریاضی به هیچ عنوان
ارزششو نداره

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkoouri


سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم
 القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم   ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟


یه سوال: کامپیوترو چرا دوست دارین؟ اگه به حیطه برنامه‌نویسی علاقه دارین دانشگاه نمیخواد... بزرگترین دانشگاه دنیا تو همون گوشی و لپتاپتونه...کلی دوره‌های رایگان و غیر رایگان برای همه سطوح برنامه‌نویسی تو نت هست...تو دانشگاه اصلا برنامه‌نویسی یاد نمیدن... صرفاً درحد پاس کردن چند واحده
برنامه‌نویسی نه؟ اصلا حیطه‌های دیگه... طراحی وب و... بازم تو دانشگاه خبری نیست...تو دانشگاه صرفاً یه مشت دروس تئوری خشک و بدردنخور رو قراره پاس کنین...شاید ۲۰ درصدشونم به کارتون نیاد.
پیشنهادم اینه اگه رتبه‌تون میخوره دبیری قبول شین و درکنارش هر حوزه‌ای رو که علاقه دارین پیش ببرین...چون دبیری رشته‌ سنگینی نیست.
اینجوری هم از نظر مالی مستقل میشین
هم به قول خودتون از شر خونه خلاص میشین
هم میتونین علاقه هاتونو دنبال کنین و منبع درامد دومی داشته باشین.
والله اعلم بعاقبة الامور*

----------


## konkoouri

> ببین خودت میگی من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و بعد میپرسی پشت کنکور بمونم یا نه؟! خب خودت جواب این سوال رو دادی که
> هر دانشگاهی به رتبت می خورد و حال کردی با محیطش برو و برای ارشد برو یه دانشگاه خفن
>  زندگی رو سخت نگیر فقط برو جلو و هر روز سعی کن بهتر بشی چون خیلی چیزها رو نمیشه پیشبینی کرد که بخوای براش حرص بخوری
> موفق باشی


اره واقعا نمیتونم پشت بمونم خودمم میدونم ولی اخه رتبه ی خوبیم نخواهم اورد بخاطر همون پشت موندنم ذکر کردم که نظرات رو بدونم

----------


## konkoouri

> *درمورد رشته بهت بگم مهندسی برقم حجم ریاضی بالا وسنگینی داره اگه از ریاضی و فیزیک خوشت میاد برقم درنطر داشته باش.درکنارکامپیوتر.اما درمورد پشت کنکور موندن بستگی به هدفت داره.اگه برات مهمه چه دانشگاهی اون رشته رو بیاری به نظرم درصورتی که دیدی رتبت به قبولی امسال تو اون دانشگاها نمیخوره یه سال دیگم شرکت کن.ولی به اینم توجه کن که آیا میتونی انگیزه ات رو واسه یه سال دیگه کنکوری خوندن حفط کنی.خسته نمیشی؟؟پشیمون نمیشی ؟؟اگه میتونی یه سال بمون.اگه نه که موندنت پشت کنکور زیاد به صلاح نیست.
> *


سلام به برق هم فکر کردم اتفاقا اوایل سال کنکور نظرم رو برق بود ولی دوباره نظرم برگشت به کامپیوتر که همون علاقه بچگیم بوده.
پشت موندنم بنظر خودم که انگیزه ندارم نمیخوام خودمو گل بزنم...واقعا ندارم...فقط نمیدونم کدوم دانشگاهو برم

----------


## konkoouri

> *
> 
> یه سوال: کامپیوترو چرا دوست دارین؟ اگه به حیطه برنامه‌نویسی علاقه دارین دانشگاه نمیخواد... بزرگترین دانشگاه دنیا تو همون گوشی و لپتاپتونه...کلی دوره‌های رایگان و غیر رایگان برای همه سطوح برنامه‌نویسی تو نت هست...تو دانشگاه اصلا برنامه‌نویسی یاد نمیدن... صرفاً درحد پاس کردن چند واحده
> برنامه‌نویسی نه؟ اصلا حیطه‌های دیگه... طراحی وب و... بازم تو دانشگاه خبری نیست...تو دانشگاه صرفاً یه مشت دروس تئوری خشک و بدردنخور رو قراره پاس کنین...شاید ۲۰ درصدشونم به کارتون نیاد.
> پیشنهادم اینه اگه رتبه‌تون میخوره دبیری قبول شین و درکنارش هر حوزه‌ای رو که علاقه دارین پیش ببرین...چون دبیری رشته‌ سنگینی نیست.
> اینجوری هم از نظر مالی مستقل میشین
> هم به قول خودتون از شر خونه خلاص میشین
> هم میتونین علاقه هاتونو دنبال کنین و منبع درامد دومی داشته باشین.
> والله اعلم بعاقبة الامور*


یا الله من حاضرم هر کاری کنم ولی دبیر نشم اونم دبیر ریاضی یا فیزیک  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  :Yahoo (1):  اصلا نه اخلاقشو دارم نه اعصابشو روحیمم به این سری شغلای کاملا در فضای بسته و روتین نمیخوره

----------


## _Joseph_

> *
> 
> یه سوال: کامپیوترو چرا دوست دارین؟ اگه به حیطه برنامه‌نویسی علاقه دارین دانشگاه نمیخواد... بزرگترین دانشگاه دنیا تو همون گوشی و لپتاپتونه...کلی دوره‌های رایگان و غیر رایگان برای همه سطوح برنامه‌نویسی تو نت هست...تو دانشگاه اصلا برنامه‌نویسی یاد نمیدن... صرفاً درحد پاس کردن چند واحده
> برنامه‌نویسی نه؟ اصلا حیطه‌های دیگه... طراحی وب و... بازم تو دانشگاه خبری نیست...تو دانشگاه صرفاً یه مشت دروس تئوری خشک و بدردنخور رو قراره پاس کنین...شاید ۲۰ درصدشونم به کارتون نیاد.
> پیشنهادم اینه اگه رتبه‌تون میخوره دبیری قبول شین و درکنارش هر حوزه‌ای رو که علاقه دارین پیش ببرین...چون دبیری رشته‌ سنگینی نیست.
> اینجوری هم از نظر مالی مستقل میشین
> هم به قول خودتون از شر خونه خلاص میشین
> هم میتونین علاقه هاتونو دنبال کنین و منبع درامد دومی داشته باشین.
> والله اعلم بعاقبة الامور*


*یک نظر به شدت پخته 
ولی 
درنیابد حال پخته هیچ خام پس سخن کوتاه باید والسلام*

----------


## Hans_Landa

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط konkoouri


سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم
 القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم   ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟


سلام عزیز. اولا که امیدوارم رتبه ات از چیزی که فکر میکنی بهتر بشه و اما بعد... .
آیا سابقه ای داری تو برنامه نویسی و کاری انجام دادی که علاقه مند شدی بهش؟ چون کاریه که از دبیرستان هم میشه شروعش کرد به راحتی.

اگه علاقه ات با عمل همراه بوده و یه مقداری برنامه نویسی بلدی. پس واقا میتونی به این رشته فکر کنی و میشه گفت جو برنامه نویسی نگرفته شما رو. 

همونطور که دوستان گفتن خیلی دانشگاه برا برنامه نویسی مهم نیست. مهم تلاش خودته و این که بتونی بشینی پشت کامیپوتر به مدت طولانی  (بعضیا نمی تونن)
 دو اینکه بتونی مطالب به روز تو این حوزه که قطعا انگلیسی هستن رو دنبال کنی .(تدریجی تو این حوزه قوی میشی، اولش کمی سخته)
سه اینکه اگه قراره رشته ای جز کامپیوتر بزنی که جای بهتری قبول شی، باید این پتانسیل رو داشته باشی که بتونی برنامه نویسی رو کنار درس های رشته ات که ممکنه کاملا بی ربط باشن ادامه بدی و درگیر درس و رشته ی خودت نشی که کلا نتونی جلو ببریش.(در صورتی که واقا برنامه نویسی رو دوست داری) شاید خود دانشگاه مهم نباشه ولی حضور در کنار افرادی که کامپیوتر میخونن و تیم شدن باهاشون و ارتباطاتی که حاصل میشه خیلی مهمه. خیلییییی و به شدت جلو میفتی به نظرم زمانی که کامپیوتر در یه جای نسبتا خوب بخونی.


در نهایت باید ببینی با خودت چند چندی. خودت میتونی خودجوش در جمع افرادی که کامیپوتری نیستن برنامه نویسی رو ادامه بدی و در عوض یه رشته غیر مرتبط در یه دانشگاه بهتر بخونی؟ اگه دانشگاه خیلی ضعیفی بری و کامپیوتر بخونی درگیر حاشیه ها میتونی نشی؟ به خودت میتونی قول بدی که حتما سال بعد رتبه خوبی میاری؟

من نظرم اینه پشت کنکور نمون. موفق باشی*

----------


## yahya_moz

> *
> 
> یه سوال: کامپیوترو چرا دوست دارین؟ اگه به حیطه برنامه‌نویسی علاقه دارین دانشگاه نمیخواد... بزرگترین دانشگاه دنیا تو همون گوشی و لپتاپتونه...کلی دوره‌های رایگان و غیر رایگان برای همه سطوح برنامه‌نویسی تو نت هست...تو دانشگاه اصلا برنامه‌نویسی یاد نمیدن... صرفاً درحد پاس کردن چند واحده
> برنامه‌نویسی نه؟ اصلا حیطه‌های دیگه... طراحی وب و... بازم تو دانشگاه خبری نیست...تو دانشگاه صرفاً یه مشت دروس تئوری خشک و بدردنخور رو قراره پاس کنین...شاید ۲۰ درصدشونم به کارتون نیاد.
> پیشنهادم اینه اگه رتبه‌تون میخوره دبیری قبول شین و درکنارش هر حوزه‌ای رو که علاقه دارین پیش ببرین...چون دبیری رشته‌ سنگینی نیست.
> اینجوری هم از نظر مالی مستقل میشین
> هم به قول خودتون از شر خونه خلاص میشین
> هم میتونین علاقه هاتونو دنبال کنین و منبع درامد دومی داشته باشین.
> والله اعلم بعاقبة الامور*


حرف شما تا حدودی برای کسی صادقه که بخواد ایران بمونه
کم هزینه ترین و راحت ترین راه برای مهاجرت، مهاجرت تحصیلیه . کسی که به رشته ای علاقه داره و می خواد از ایران بره خب ترجیحا همون رشته یا رشته های نزدیک به اون رو تو دانشگاه بخونه منطقی تره و خوندن رشته ای مثل دبیری منطقی نیست (‌ یادگیری جدا از دانشگاه که امری ضروری برای همه است )

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Joseph_


یک نظر به شدت پخته 
ولی 
درنیابد حال پخته هیچ خام پس سخن کوتاه باید والسلام 


هنوزم بعد ۱۰ سال یه گوشه ذهنم درگیر اینه اگه تو کنکور ۹۱ لجاجت و جهالت به خرج نمیدادم و به جای مهندسی مکانیک، دبیری میزدم الان استخدام بودم و ۱۰ سال سابقه کار داشتم و ز غوغای جهان فارغ بودم...
واسه همین تا افرادی با موقعیت شبیه اونموقع خودمو میبینم سعی میکنم راهنماییشون کنم که اشتباه منو تکرار نکنن
البته صلاح ملک خویش خسروان دانند.





 نوشته اصلی توسط yahya_moz


حرف شما تا حدودی برای کسی صادقه که بخواد ایران بمونه
کم هزینه ترین و راحت ترین راه برای مهاجرت، مهاجرت تحصیلیه . کسی که به رشته ای علاقه داره و می خواد از ایران بره خب ترجیحا همون رشته یا رشته های نزدیک به اون رو تو دانشگاه بخونه منطقی تره و خوندن رشته ای مثل دبیری منطقی نیست (‌ یادگیری جدا از دانشگاه که امری ضروری برای همه است )


بله قطعا. من با پیش فرض موندن تو ایران گفتم.
وگرنه کیه که ندونه بهترین راه واسه مهاجرت یه لیسانس مهندسی با معدل بالاست. حالا اگه دانشگاهش شریف و امثالهم باشه که فبهالمراد. دیگه مستند آلبرتا رو فکر کنم همه دیدن...اون زمان ما که خیلی رو بورس بود. البته معدل خیلی مهمتر از اسم دانشگاهه واسه اکثر موسسات اونور.*

----------


## _Hamid_

> *
> 
> یه سوال: کامپیوترو چرا دوست دارین؟ اگه به حیطه برنامه‌نویسی علاقه دارین دانشگاه نمیخواد... بزرگترین دانشگاه دنیا تو همون گوشی و لپتاپتونه...کلی دوره‌های رایگان و غیر رایگان برای همه سطوح برنامه‌نویسی تو نت هست...تو دانشگاه اصلا برنامه‌نویسی یاد نمیدن... صرفاً درحد پاس کردن چند واحده
> برنامه‌نویسی نه؟ اصلا حیطه‌های دیگه... طراحی وب و... بازم تو دانشگاه خبری نیست...تو دانشگاه صرفاً یه مشت دروس تئوری خشک و بدردنخور رو قراره پاس کنین...شاید ۲۰ درصدشونم به کارتون نیاد.
> پیشنهادم اینه اگه رتبه‌تون میخوره دبیری قبول شین و درکنارش هر حوزه‌ای رو که علاقه دارین پیش ببرین...چون دبیری رشته‌ سنگینی نیست.
> اینجوری هم از نظر مالی مستقل میشین
> هم به قول خودتون از شر خونه خلاص میشین
> هم میتونین علاقه هاتونو دنبال کنین و منبع درامد دومی داشته باشین.
> والله اعلم بعاقبة الامور*


اگه کسی به کامپیوتر علاقه نداشته باشه و مثلاً به رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و مهندسی مکانیک علاقه داشته باشه چی؟ 
بازم دانشگاه فایده نداره؟
آینده برق و مکانیک تو ایران چطوری هست؟
دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی گزینه خوبیه؟

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _Hamid_


اگه کسی به کامپیوتر علاقه نداشته باشه و مثلاً به رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و مهندسی مکانیک علاقه داشته باشه چی؟ 
بازم دانشگاه فایده نداره؟
آینده برق و مکانیک تو ایران چطوری هست؟
دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی گزینه خوبیه؟


اگه بخواد مهاجرت کنه که بالا گفتم قضیه‌اش چه جوریه.
اگه میخواد بمونه باید بدونه برق و مکانیک سخت‌ترین رشته‌های دانشگاهی اند از لحاظ سنگینی دروس. باید پتانسیل خوب و مستمر درس خوندن تو کل این چهار سالو داشته باشه...وگرنه بخواد فقط فرجه و شب امتحان بخونه رفتنش فقط اتلاف عمره...چون شغل گیر کسی میاد که واقعاً کار بلد باشه. الان دیگه ماشالا تو هر خونه‌ای ۳-۲ تا مهندس هست که فقط واحد پاس کردن و دیگر هیچ (جدیداً قراره پزشکی و بقیه رو هم همینجوری کنن )
در کل کارش راحت نیست و به همین دلیل من باشم مهندسی های تربیت دبیر رجایی رو رو هوا میزنم که اگه تو مهندسی به جایی نرسیدم حداقل خیالم از بابت دبیری راحت باشه و لازم نباشه بعد ۴ سال تازه بگردم دنبال کار آزادی که هیچ ربطی به مدرکم نداره و لازمم نبود چهار سال خودمو علاف دانشگاه کنم.
در کل یادتون باشه تورم افسارگسیخته باعث میشه تفاوت شغل ها به تدریج از بین بره و جامعه هم سطح بشه تقریبا. (به جز یه سری مشاغل خاص که معمولاً ما به اونا دسترسی نداریم)
درنتیجه بهترین شغل، راحتترین و تضمین شده ترین اوناست.
زیاده عرضی نیست. عزت زیاد*

----------


## thanks god

> اگه کسی به کامپیوتر علاقه نداشته باشه و مثلاً به رشته هایی مثل مهندسی برق و مهندسی مکانیک علاقه داشته باشه چی؟ 
> بازم دانشگاه فایده نداره؟
> آینده برق و مکانیک تو ایران چطوری هست؟
> دانشگاه تربیت دبیر رجایی گزینه خوبیه؟


تربیت دبیر شهید رجایی عالیه ، قبول شدی حتما برو ( هر مهندسی قبول شدی تو شهید رجایی عالیه از همون ابتدا استخدام رسمی )

سایر رشته های مهندسی هم ابتدا دروسش رو مطالعه کن و ببین تا چه حد با شما سازگاره ، مخصوصا برق که ریاضیات خوبی نیازمنده

از نظر آینده در ایران اگر واقعا به رشته برق علاقه داشته باشید ، در مقطع لیسانس کارخانه ها استخدام میکنن ( قراردادی و پیمانی ) ، آموزش و پرورش هم برای معلم فنی استخدام میکنه ( ابتدا پیمانی بعد از دو سال رسمی )

اما برای سایر استخدام های رسمی برق ( مثل وزارت نیرو و ... ) فوق لیسانس بهتره

----------


## thanks god

> *
> 
> اگه بخواد مهاجرت کنه که بالا گفتم قضیه‌اش چه جوریه.
> اگه میخواد بمونه باید بدونه برق و مکانیک سخت‌ترین رشته‌های دانشگاهی اند از لحاظ سنگینی دروس. باید پتانسیل خوب و مستمر درس خوندن تو کل این چهار سالو داشته باشه...وگرنه بخواد فقط فرجه و شب امتحان بخونه رفتنش فقط اتلاف عمره...چون شغل گیر کسی میاد که واقعاً کار بلد باشه. الان دیگه ماشالا تو هر خونه‌ای ۳-۲ تا مهندس هست که فقط واحد پاس کردن و دیگر هیچ (جدیداً قراره پزشکی و بقیه رو هم همینجوری کنن )
> در کل کارش راحت نیست و به همین دلیل من باشم مهندسی های تربیت دبیر رجایی رو رو هوا میزنم که اگه تو مهندسی به جایی نرسیدم حداقل خیالم از بابت دبیری راحت باشه و لازم نباشه بعد ۴ سال تازه بگردم دنبال کار آزادی که هیچ ربطی به مدرکم نداره و لازمم نبود چهار سال خودمو علاف دانشگاه کنم.
> در کل یادتون باشه تورم افسارگسیخته باعث میشه تفاوت شغل ها به تدریج از بین بره و جامعه هم سطح بشه تقریبا. (به جز یه سری مشاغل خاص که معمولاً ما به اونا دسترسی نداریم)
> درنتیجه بهترین شغل، راحتترین و تضمین شده ترین اوناست.
> زیاده عرضی نیست. عزت زیاد*



دقیقا ، الان بری شاگرد برقکار بشی بعد 2 سال درآمدت شاید از همون مهندس برق بی سواد خیلی بیشتر باشه ، باور کن راست میگم طرف برقکار ساختمانه ، وقتش اینقدر پره ک فرصت نداره کار جدید قبول کنه و تلفن جواب نمیده

الان شرایط کشور ما طوری شده که بسیاری از مشاغل آزاد ( منظورم افراد متخصص ، نه کارگر ساده ) درآمدش از دولتی ها بیشتره

اما دولتی ها ب خاطر اینکه بقول شما تضمین شده هستن میتونن یک زندگی ریلکس و با آرامش رو برای انسان بسازن ، حقوقشون هم ماشالا به حدی هست که بشه یک زندگی خوب رو ساخت.

ب نظر منم بهترین انتخاب شهید رجایی و فرهنگیان که استخدام رسمی هستن.

----------


## revenger

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط thanks god


دقیقا ، الان بری شاگرد برقکار بشی بعد 2 سال درآمدت شاید از همون مهندس برق بی سواد خیلی بیشتر باشه ، باور کن راست میگم طرف برقکار ساختمانه ، وقتش اینقدر پره ک فرصت نداره کار جدید قبول کنه و تلفن جواب نمیده

الان شرایط کشور ما طوری شده که بسیاری از مشاغل آزاد ( منظورم افراد متخصص ، نه کارگر ساده ) درآمدش از دولتی ها بیشتره

اما دولتی ها ب خاطر اینکه بقول شما تضمین شده هستن میتونن یک زندگی ریلکس و با آرامش رو برای انسان بسازن ، حقوقشون هم ماشالا به حدی هست که بشه یک زندگی خوب رو ساخت.

ب نظر منم بهترین انتخاب شهید رجایی و فرهنگیان که استخدام رسمی هستن.


بله کاملا درسته‌. مخلص کلام من اینه:
یا کلا نرو دانشگاه و بعد دیپلم برو دنبال یادگیری یه حرفه. حالا برقکاری باشه صافکاری باشه ناخنکاری و آرایشگری باشه یا هرچی که دوست داری.
یا اگه به هر دلیلی میری دانشگاه فقط برو دبیری. والسلام
الان علم و دانش و تخصص زیاد ارزشی نداره‌
به قول فردوسی: هنر خوار شد جادویی ارجمند...*

----------


## konkoouri

نظراتو میخونم میبینم چقد متفاوتن. واقعا الان در گمراه ترین حالت ممکنم من الان یه جوون ۱۸ ساله ی بی تجربه ام که واقعا هیچ ایده ای واسه ادامه زندگی ندارم چه مملکتیه داریم ما... :Yahoo (110):

----------


## Zahra6

> نظراتو میخونم میبینم چقد متفاوتن. واقعا الان در گمراه ترین حالت ممکنم من الان یه جوون ۱۸ ساله ی بی تجربه ام که واقعا هیچ ایده ای واسه ادامه زندگی ندارم چه مملکتیه داریم ما...


منم وقتی هجده ساله بودم تو همین وضع بودم! کنکور دادم چون همه میدادند دانشگاه رفتم چون همه میرفتند. مهندسی خوندم چون تونستم! نه انگیزه ای نه هدفی! تازه الان دارم میفهمم میخوام چیکار کنم! حدودا ۲۸, سالگی تازه راهمو پیدا کردم!

----------


## yahya_moz

> نظراتو میخونم میبینم چقد متفاوتن. واقعا الان در گمراه ترین حالت ممکنم من الان یه جوون ۱۸ ساله ی بی تجربه ام که واقعا هیچ ایده ای واسه ادامه زندگی ندارم چه مملکتیه داریم ما...


هر کاری که فکر میکنی درسته و دوست داری رو انجام بده و تا جایی که عقلت قد میده فکر کن و بعدش بی خیال شو و لذت ببر
من خودم یه کارایی کردم که الان که بهشون فکر میکنم چهار ستون بدنم به لرزه در میاد  :Yahoo (4):  ولی اینکه متوجه شدم قبلا چه گندهایی بالا آوردم یعنی الان اوضاعم بهتره و پشیمونی ای ندارم ! البته هنوز دارم تاوان یه سری کصافت کاری هامو پس میدم تو این مورد شکی نیست  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21):  :Yahoo (21): 
شما هر کاری بکنی (حتی بری پزشکی صنعتی شریف بخونی!!!!) احتمال اینکه به مشکل بخوره یا نشه هست. 
تنها دلیل اینکه من میگم باید دنبال علاقه رفت هم همینه چون من ترجیح میدم در تلاش برای رسیدن به چیزی که دوست دارم به *** فنا برم تا اینکه به هدفی برسم که یکی دیگه فکر میکرده خوبه (‌چون حقیقتا بین خوب هر شخص و خوب یه شخص دیگه زمین تا آسمون فرق هست)

----------


## AmirMorningstar

پیشنهاد من اینه که برای لیسانس رشته ای که دوست داری رو بخون. حتی شده آزاد. بعد برای کنکور ارشد بکوب درس بخون و سعی کن که تهران شریف یا امیرکبیر ... قبول شی. به موازات اون روی زبان و رزومه‌ت هم کار کن. توی دانشگاه در اکثر مواقع بهت کار یاد نمیدن پس سعی کن خودت در خارج از دانشگاه هم دوره بگذرونی. مثلا برنامه نویسی حرفه ای آموز ببین. موفق باشی

----------


## CHARON IV

این تصمیم به خودت بستگی داره و اینکه چه هدفی توی زندگی داری
برو یه جای ساکت و راجبش فکر کن و مسیر زندگیتو  توی ذهنت ترسیم کن
نظر من: برو دنبال علاقت
دانشگاه آزاد نرو چون باید شهریه بدی و دولتی بری بهتره چون باید بعد از پایان تحصیلت مدرکتو آزاد کنی و دخترا میتونن با کاریابی رایگان آزادش کنن( پسرا باید یا به دانشگاه پول بدن یا باید معافیت دائم داشته باشن یا سربازی رفته باشن تا از کاریابی اقدام کنن)
مجبوری با خانواده راه بیای یا بری خوابگاه ؛ به نظر من با خانواده راه بیا
پشت کنکور موندن به خودت بستگی داره اگه پشت کنکور  بمونی خوب میخونی پشت بمون اگرنه برو دانشگاه
همونطور که دوستان هم اشاره کردن داخل اینترنت و تلگرام پر از دوره های کامپیوتر و برنامه نویسیه اینم باز به خودت بستگی داره
اگه میخوای بری خارج یا همینجا استخدام بشی باید بری دانشگاه
اگه میخوای درآمد کسب کنی میتونی دانشگاه نری و از همین دوره ها استفاده کنی
در پایان
خودت تصمیم بگیر که میخوای چیکار کنی و مسیر آیندت چگونه باشه

----------


## Little_girl

> پیشنهاد من اینه که برای لیسانس رشته ای که دوست داری رو بخون. حتی شده آزاد. بعد برای کنکور ارشد بکوب درس بخون و سعی کن که تهران شریف یا امیرکبیر ... قبول شی. به موازات اون روی زبان و رزومه‌ت هم کار کن. توی دانشگاه در اکثر مواقع بهت کار یاد نمیدن پس سعی کن خودت در خارج از دانشگاه هم دوره بگذرونی. مثلا برنامه نویسی حرفه ای آموز ببین. موفق باشی


ببخشید میپرسم این رویه رو کارشناسی پیام نور بخونی بعد ارشد سراسری بیاری هم میشه؟
آزاد پول زیاده

----------


## Amir_H80

> ببخشید میپرسم این رویه رو کارشناسی پیام نور بخونی بعد ارشد سراسری بیاری هم میشه؟
> آزاد پول زیاده


با اینکه دانشگاه آزاد خیلی عالی نیست اما خب دانشگاه پیام نور به مراتب سطح آموزشیش و کادرش و اعتبار مدرکش بسیار پایین تر از دانشگاه آزاده. دانشگاه آزاد برای شهریه اش وام میده برای رشته های مهندسی هم فکر نکنم شهریه اش خیلی سنگین باشه . اگه هدفت اینه که تو رشته خودت کار کنی و رشته تو ادامه بدی قطعاً برو آزاد اما اگه هدفت فرار از سربازیه برو پیام نور.

----------


## Little_girl

> با اینکه دانشگاه آزاد خیلی عالی نیست اما خب دانشگاه پیام نور به مراتب سطح آموزشیش و کادرش و اعتبار مدرکش بسیار پایین تر از دانشگاه آزاده. دانشگاه آزاد برای شهریه اش وام میده برای رشته های مهندسی هم فکر نکنم شهریه اش خیلی سنگین باشه . اگه هدفت اینه که تو رشته خودت کار کنی و رشته تو ادامه بدی قطعاً برو آزاد اما اگه هدفت فرار از سربازیه برو پیام نور.


متأسفانه دخترم
و فعلا اجاره نمیدن کار کنم
تنها  راهم پیام نوره 
و مرسی که ناامیدم کردید.

----------


## Fawzi

> سلام دوستان. من رشتم ریاضی بود تو دبیرستان و کنکوری ۱۴۰۱ بودم و امسال اولین کنکورمو دادم یعنی چند روز پیش....رتبم اصلا و ابدا خوب نمیشه. من خودم حدس میزدم ۶ الی ۸ هزار کشوری شم ولی متاسفانه آسون بودن فیزیک و سخت بودن ریاضی و شیمی بد ضربه ای به من زد و نمیدونم رتبم تا کجاها میکشه... تا ۱۰ هزار و ۱۵ هزار کشور و ..... واقعا نمیدونم...! من رشته ای که بهش علاقه دارم مهندسی کامپیوتر هست هیچ شکی در این موضوع ندارم چون از خیلی وقت پیش عاشق این رشته بودم و از همون سال هفتم مصمم بودم کاملا که رشته ریاضی رو میخوام و الانم کاملا مصمم ام که کامپیوتر میخوام.... حالا با این گندی که من تو کنکور زدم هیچ دانشگاه تاپی درنمیام... بنظرتون چیکار باید بکنم...میدونم که من آدم پشت کنکور موندن نیستم و از لحاظ روحی اصلا شرایطشو ندارم و اگه بچه ی خوبی بودم همین امسالو باید میترکوندم
>  القصه... اومدم ازتون بپرسم که بنظرتون پشت بمونم یا برم دانشگاه؟ حالا اگه برم دانشگاه کدوم دانشگاه برم؟ به احتمال ۸۰ درصد شهر خودمون درمیام. (با این گندی که به بار اومد سر جلسه به همینم شک دارم   ) ولی راستشو بخواید من واقعا دلم میخواد از خانوادم دور باشم چون دیگه تحملشونو ندارم واقعا دارم عذاب روحی میبینم تو این خونه....از طرفیم میدونم خوابگاه رفتن باعث میشه تایمت برای درس خوندن و اینا کم بشه... از یه طرف دیگم اگه بیشتر از این پیش خانوادم بمونم راهی تیمارستان میشم دیگه.....شما جای من بودید چیکار میکردید؟؟؟


ببین ایا علاقت ارزش اینو داره که روحیتو قوی کنی؟ 
با شرایط بد بجنگی؟
یکسال رو برای موفقیتت با جون و دل وقت بزاری؟ 
اگه اره تو این راه باید همه سختیا رو ب جون بخری و بمونی و خودتو و تقویت کنی و موفقیت رو تو مشتات بگیری 
اگرم نه چیزی که زیاده رشته و دانشگاه یکی رو میتونی انتخاب کنی و بری . 
این زندگی خودته و تصمیم خود ِ خودت

----------

